

Ask HN: how to use my phone in Korea - callmeed

Hoping you guys can help my sister out. Shes in the army and about to be stationed in Korea.<p>She has a Samsung Galaxy S II on t-mobile. What is the best way to use the phone in Korea? She doesnt plan to stick with t-mobile.
======
ggalan
buy a prepaid chip or get a service once you're over there

